# Week from Harvest



## Weeddog

here she is, aint she cute.   she's so small....  maybe she'll put out 2 or 3 oz.


----------



## cincy boy

damn weeddog thats nice is that the widow? I see that gallon thing in the black plastic wrap (co2)! whats that  in the pie holder dome things? really nice buds though  l  LIKE


----------



## Weeddog

the pie pans are covering a hole where another plant could have been.  its a 4 plant cabinet.    yea,  that a widow.  small but potent.  need to vegg that stuff longer i think.


----------



## cincy boy

thats so ******* sweet man I cant wait to grow some after this havest I wish I had a ******* camra


----------



## cincy boy

another thing how meny times you top


----------



## Weeddog

toped it twice but could have vegged it a few more weeks.


----------



## cincy boy

They still look great


----------



## MarPassion

Hey Weeddog, looks great!

You kept them small, but with lots of buds. This is a great way for growing in a litle grow box if you don't have all the space. 

How long was the total grow?


----------



## Weeddog

that one was a cut i took from the grow just before it.  i took the cut two weeks into flowering and flowered that batch 8 1/2wks.  today is the first day of week 9 on her so clone time, vegg time, and flower time will add up to 17wks total.  not sure what i'll harvest off that little thing, but as of now i'm guessing round 1/4lb.


----------



## MarPassion

You took the cut from a plant that was already flowering? Then you did not veg that clone also? That's new to me.

Thanks


----------



## cincy boy

So if you take a cutting in flowering you dont have to veg the clone you just flower it a little longer?


----------



## Weeddog

i took the cut two weeks into flower and it took 4wks to root and start growing.  then i let it grow another 4wks till my crop was cut, dried and room cleaned out so i guess you could say it vegged for 4weeks.  it did take a little longer to revert back to vegg stage.  

didnt meane to give a wrong impression here.   no, i do vegg some.  i did flower one plant last year that wasnt vegged any.   after it developed roots i put str8 into flower and it was very small.  like one small cola and a few small side branches.  total dried weight was 11g.


----------



## cincy boy

OK I get what your saying now so when you take a clone during flower it takes longer to root and start to grow?

 thats cool that you can put a clone right to flower....does the cutting have to taken when in flowering?


----------



## Weeddog

no, you dont have to take when flowering, you can take cuttings any time.  its best to take before flowering starts.  these were gonna be moms from plants after i had determined the sex on them, so they were starting to bud.  they had to stop budding before they started growing again.  takeing a cut before flowering lowers veg time needed to start growing good again.  i would recommend cut before flower but if yo got the time, try what ever you want.


----------



## cincy boy

alright I get what your saying now


----------



## cincy boy

Iv been reading grow reports on AK48 i think im going to grow that next instead of WW


----------



## Weeddog

i think i'll slack off the widow after next grow.  lots of real good genetics out there.  i think as long as it says high thc then its good...


----------



## cincy boy

Some time or another Ill grow both of them


----------



## Weeddog

I pulled that lil babe last friday and today i just finished manicureing the bud.  Total weight turned out to be 117g,  little over 1/4 lb...  not too bad for a small plant.

I'll get some pics soon.


----------



## cincy boy

you ************* your so lucky if I pulled that I wud shit myself great grow my man good luck on the next


----------



## Weeddog

Finally got my camera back,  here she is at harvest.


----------



## Hick

reeeeeeally nice work 'dog. No wasted space there!


----------



## Taniwha

Thats a tight little bush! Is it a bushy strain or did you tip it a lot?
Nice work!

edit: my bad! Should of read the whole thread. I had a plant like that i reveged.


I never flowered it but gave it away, i wonder if it would of turned out like yours?


----------



## naimitsukai

damn weeddog thats a nice little plant you got there,  does widow grow outside? or is it mostly an inside plant


----------



## MarPassion

That looks awesome weeddog. Nice little bush with lots of buds.


----------



## brainwreck

very nice WD, is indeed a nice pkant, small, bushy, but lots of buds, that's the way we want it all 

greetz


----------



## SmokeGooD

What a Vegg.. iM New To This But i Know a Little


----------



## Juggalo420

damnn i like your lil bush... dried out to 117 grams?


well worth it than eh?


----------



## stonedsmithy

wot a lil beast of a plant weeddog nice effort hope mine turn out as nice as that haha good shhit


----------



## northernlights

Hey new to the site. Nice grow there, Weeddog. I have a northern lights that is not quite as bushy as your plant, but she has gone to bud this will be the third time now. After she finished, I cut her back to just a few leaves and she would keep growing. This last time, I took some cuttings and rooted them in some rockwool. I remember reading somewhere that about 50% of clones fail, so I was surprised to see all of my clones survived. Though it is the beginning of summer, they have all started to flower, including the mother. One of the things I like about the northern light is they will flower when they are mature enough regardless of how many hours of light they get.


----------



## MySwag

great job!!!


----------



## #5died

its so beautiful..


----------



## astrobud

looks great, my first harvest is in about two weeks i hope i do that good. ill be happy with half that.


----------

